# Fa tres hores que som aquí



## Xerinola

HOLa!
Algú sap com es diu n anglès:"Fa tres hores que estem aquí"?
We are here for three hours?

Thanks!
X:


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Ostres jo diría "We've been here for three hours" però espera a veure què diuen els altres, la idea és la mateixa pero no és una traducció literal.

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

"We have been here for three hours"


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo diria el mateix que la Mei, "we've been here for three hours", perquè en anglès el present perfect no implica acabament de l'acció com en català, em sembla.

Fins ara!


----------



## Xerinola

Moltes gràcies gent!

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En cas de voler posar-hi èmfasi, també existeix la possibilitat de dir el següent:

It's three hours since we've been here (dislocació, la rellevància recau sobre les tres hores)

que seria una mica com dir:

Ja fa tres hores que som aquí

A presto, gent!


----------



## ampurdan

TPC, em fa l'efecte que la teva frase no és del tot correcte. "Since" necessita com a referència un punt en el temps, no una duració, com és el cas de "for".

Una frase gramatical seria: "It's been three hours since we arrived", perque "we arrived" es simple past, pretèrit perfet en català, que marca un punt determinat en el temps, mentre que el present perfect "we've been here" denota tota una durada del temps.

No n'estic del tot segur, però és que jo anava a fer servir una frase similar a la teva i quan l'he vist escrita he pensat això del "for" i el "since".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, però pensa que l'exemple que he posat jo és un cas d'aquells de tematització (o era de rematització... ai... ai... ai...)

Mira, ara mateix tinc el cap una mica espès per aportar argumentacions gramaticals, però... No ho sé... A mi em sona naturalíssim i ho he sentit milers i milers de vegades a totes dues bandes de l'Atlàntic...

Hi ha algú per aquí que ens ho pugui aclarir?

Avui estic una mica adormideta...


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, ho he preguntat aquí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola Xerinola, Ampordan i tothom!

Estic fent cerques a Google i veig que hi ha una mica de tot, amb i sense "been". De fet, a mi em sona de les dues maneres... Potser és una qüestió de registre... Potser el que jo plantejava és més informal...

Can anyone give us a hand???


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ho acabo de mirar, Ampurdan: ara com ara guanyes tu (he he!)

A veure què més ens diuen!


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Can anyone give us a hand???



 Em pensava que era "help in hand", també es diu així? directement?

Mei


----------



## cirrus

Mei said:


> Em pensava que era "help in hand", també es diu així? directement?
> 
> Mei


Mei you can say can someone give me/us a hand.  Help in hand doesn't sound right to me.  I certainly don't say it.

Hope this helps


----------



## sound shift

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En cas de voler posar-hi èmfasi, també existeix la possibilitat de dir el següent:
> 
> It's three hours since we've been here (dislocació, la rellevància recau sobre les tres hores)
> 
> que seria una mica com dir:
> 
> Ja fa tres hores que som aquí
> 
> A presto, gent!



Bon dia,

_We've been here for three hours_ es molt diferent a _It's three hours since we've been here.

_La primera, com s'ha escrit ja, vol dir "Fa tres hores qu'estem aquí".*

La segona implica qu'acabem d'arrivar aquí, i que la última vegada que vam estar aquí, vam marxar fa tres hores.

* No hauria de ser "fa tres hores que som aquí"? 

Disculpeu les meves errors, si us plau.


----------



## Mei

cirrus said:


> Mei you can say can someone give me/us a hand.  Help in hand doesn't sound right to me.  I certainly don't say it.
> 
> Hope this helps



 Oh, ok, I thought I heard it somewhere. Thanks 

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

sound shift said:


> Bon dia,
> 
> _We've been here for three hours_ es molt diferent a _It's three hours since we've been here._
> 
> La primera, com s'ha escrit ja, vol dir "Fa tres hores qu'estem aquí".*
> 
> La segona implica que acabem d'arrivar aquí, i que la última vegada que vam estar aquí, vam marxar fa tres hores.


 
Ja ho veig: "It's three hours since we've been here" és el mateix que "It's three hours since we were here". Es tracta d'una equivalència entre past perfect y simple past, no?

Aquesta frase no té una traducció literal, crec, la manera més senzilla de dir-ho seria: "Fa tres hores que hem marxat" (entenent-se pel contexte que ja tormen a ser-hi).



sound shift said:


> * No hauria de ser "fa tres hores que som aquí"?


 
Sí, ja és això, així és com es diu el fil.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres! M'estic embolicant de valent! Penso que demà m'ho miraré tot amb detenció, perquè avui vaig molt estressada...

Sento haver-vos provocat tanta confusió!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fletxa2001

_We've been here for three hours_ i _It's"been" three hours since we've been here._

_Hola, per mi això vol dir el mateix, en general. Quan he llegit la frase per traduir de les tres hores el primer que m'ha vingut al cap és: It's been three hours since we've been here,(com la frase de la cançó de la Sinead O'Connor: "It's been seven hours and fifteen days since you took your love away...").Fa tres hores que som aquí i Hem estat aquí durant tres hores (We've been here for three hours), es pot fer servir pel mateix segons el contexte, no?_

_"We are here for three hours" sé que és incorrecte gramaticalment._


----------



## sound shift

fletxa2001 said:


> _We've been here for three hours_ i _It's three hours since we've been here._
> 
> _Hola, per mi això vol dir el mateix, en general._



I disagree totally.

1.) "We've been here for three hours": We are "here" now; we arrived "here" three hours ago.

2.) "It's three hours since we've been here": I think few, if any, native speakers would say this. _De totes maneres_, this cannot describe a period of three hours that continues now, because "since" refers to moments, not to periods.

3.) "It's been three hours since we were last here": We have just arrived here; the last time we were here ended three hours ago. We spent the last three hours somewhere else, not here. Better ways of expressing the same meaning are "We were last here three hours ago" or "The last time we were here was three hours ago."

4.) "It's three hours since we were last here": The same as 3.)

Sorry - I haven't been to Catalonia for since  years; I couldn't have explained it in Catalan.


----------



## fletxa2001

Sorry, I forgot the "been" in the first sentence. I know the literal meanings of the sentences are different. What I mean is that you can use both of them to start a sentence that explains that we have been in a place for three hours and that we haven't moved yet.


----------



## sound shift

fletxa2001 said:


> Sorry, I forgot the "been" in the first sentence. I know the literal meanings of the sentences are different. What I mean is that you can use both of them to start a sentence that explains that we have been in a place for three hours and that we haven't moved yet.



Sorry, fletxa, but I am not sure which sentence you mean by "the first sentence".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Xerinola said:


> HOLa!
> Algú sap com es diu n anglès:"Fa tres hores que estem aquí"?
> We are here for three hours?
> 
> Thanks!
> X:


 
We've been here for three hours.
It's been three hours that we have been here.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Mei said:


> Em pensava que era "help in hand", també es diu així? directement?
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei. Hauria de ser ''helping hand.''


----------



## fletxa2001

sound shift said:


> Sorry, fletxa, but I am not sure which sentence you mean by "the first sentence".


 
Hello sound shift. I  wrote " It's three hours since we'be been here" when what I wanted to say was "It's been three hours since we've been here"  This sounds correct to me. Does it sound ok to you?.Thanks.


----------



## sound shift

Thanks. Ara entinc.

Unfortunately I have to say that "It's been three hours since we've been here" sounds incorrect to me. I don't use this type of construction and I don't hear it from other people. Because it is incorrect, it is also meaningless: it does not mean "Fa tres hores que som aquí".

The problem is that "since" must be followed by a moment ("since 1998", "since I last spoke to you", etc.) "Since" cannot be followed by a period ("since three hours": ). The reverse is true of "for": it must be followed by a period and cannot be followed by a moment.

Therefore we can say "It's been three hours since we arrived here" (since the moment we arrived here). It implies that we have not moved in the last three hours. However, "We've been here for three hours" is a more concise and more common way of expressing the same idea. If I had to translate "Fa tres hores que som aquí", I would almost certainly say "We've been here for three hours".

Ampurdan explains this very well in Catalan in post #7.


----------



## fletxa2001

Thanks a lot sound shift, now I see. "It's been three hours since we arrived here" sounds better and you are totally right in everything. You cleared the translation of that sentence to me. And I liked the grammar lesson, I didn't know that, thank you.


----------



## Demurral

Mei said:


> Em pensava que era "help in hand", també es diu així? directement?
> 
> Mei




¿¿potser: Give a "helping" hand?? existeix???


----------



## Cracker Jack

Demurral said:


> ¿¿potser: Give a "helping" hand?? existeix???


 
Sí. És el que vaig contestar fa uns fils abans.


----------

